# The double up work out



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I have recently started a workout which I call the double up. Its called that because you pick a starting number (say 200 push ups) then every 2 days you double the number. (you have all day to get it done) but if you physically cant double it again you stay on the number for another 3 days. 
Example
day 1 200 push ups
day 2 200 push ups
day 3 400 push ups
day 4 400 push ups
day 6,7,8 400 (if you couldent get 800)
also you rest on saturday and sunday

Its designed to push you to the limit then once you find your limit you break it to pieces then find your new limit. So what do you think.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds a little like boot camp.


----------



## Calebra (Nov 8, 2010)

Let me ask you something. Why are you doing this? I have been into weightlifting since I was 12 and probably seen and heard just about everything when it comes to working out but this approach is new to me. To be honest it really doesn't make much sence. There is no overload there,no reason for the body to adapt.Don't mean to be so critical but to parafrase a great man "Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat the hell are you doing? " lol.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been going to the gym almost every day for 3 weeks now and will definately be increasing a little slower.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

Here lex - these are fun (well, fun afterwards) kick your butt workouts. I was doing them before getting PG with the baby. Need to get back to this stuff, but I feel old lately. CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness. Without a full gym you might have to substitute some things, but it gets results.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Lex, I about fainted! I read that wrong! I saw "Day 1 1200 pushups" :gaah:

I would have to start with Day 1, 1 pushup... :surrender:

A month from now I'm going to ask you how many you're doing!


----------

